# Tattoos/ Piercings on Darker Skin



## chocolategoddes (Aug 24, 2008)

In the near future, I'd like to get a few tattoos and piercings. 
I do, however, have a few concerns that are holding me back and making me think twice.

*Tattoos:* Though my skin isn't very, very dark, I'm afraid that certain colors won't appear as vibrant on my skin as they would on a fairer complexion. 

*Piercings:* My biggest worry is keloids. According to my research, they are more likely to form on darker skin than lighter. Has anyone had this problem? As much as I'd like a lip peircing, I think I could live without it if it meant I would develop a giant ball of scar tissue on my face. And keloids actually run in my mother's side of the family.

So, if anyone has any information on this, experience with tattoos and piercings on darker skin, or just an opinion, please share!

Thank you!


----------



## neonbright (Aug 24, 2008)

I am sure about keloids and darker skin, one of my best friends had keloids and was a lot lighter than me.

Do you have your ear pierce?  If so it is less likely you are to get keloids.  I have both my ears double pierce and my navel pierce years, years ago, with no problem.  I got my first tattoo about 1 1/2 ago and thought color would not show on me, I have a pinkish/red rose with green leaves wrapped around a cross.  Looks beautiful, detailing it the most important thing, more so than color.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 24, 2008)

I feel like the tattoo artist has to be skilled enough to work on POC. I have keloids from chicken pox, but I have tattoos and a piercing and have been fine. However, it did take 2 yrs for my piercing to heal and 1 wk or less for tattoos.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 25, 2008)

neonbright:I had my ears pierced when I was a little baby and apparently, piercings don't tend to develop any serious scar tissue when you get the peircings after age 11. 


elektra513:I also have keloids from chicken pox (weirdness) but not from any piercings I have.

Thanks for your comments. <3


----------



## MsCocoa (Aug 25, 2008)

In regards to keloids I think some people are prone to them and others aren't, since it runs on your mothers side you may be but then maybe not; I don't think there's a way to find out until you get one.

In regards to coloured tatts I think the plain 'black' ones look better but if you want a coloured one try and go on reccomendation because I have seen some good ones.


----------



## yoyie (Aug 25, 2008)

well i have red and black heart tattoos on my foot that still show pretty well considering i go them done three years ago, i also have a cross anklet that has pink, black, and white in it. it may have been who did it, because the it looks like crap, and i only got it done in may. the black is still there but you can barely see the pink or white... hope this helps!!!


----------



## Dani (Aug 25, 2008)

I think if you go to a good, reputable artist, you should be fine.  You get what you pay for, particularly with tattoos (which is why I didn't complain about spending 80 dollars for my little tattoo, haha).  Ask the artist how much experience he has working with darker skin.  Oh, and sometimes you can find reviews of a tattoo place online, which helped me alot to chose a quality shop.  Good luck! <3


----------



## nazia (Aug 25, 2008)

When it comes to keloids, it's true that darker skins tend to have more problems. Saying that, it also depends on your own skin type and how fast and well you heal. 

I don't have very pigmented skin, yet I scar terribly. I've had my belly button pierced and it has left behind a small, darker lump of scar tissue - ick!

I also have my ears pierced 3 times at the bottom and have no problem with scarring there. However, at the top of my ear, in the cartlidge, it has scarred. 

I don't know if any of that will help at all, but I hope so!


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 25, 2008)

Go to Miami Ink and LA Ink websites. They wil give you great information about tatoo dyes and professional suggestions about darker skin. My own personal suggestion is to go somewhere VERY reputable even if you can get the same tattoo somewhere else cheaper. Do your homework and tour different parlors and artists. That will be the only way as everyone is different.

Piercings: If keloids run in your family don't do it.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 25, 2008)

The trick with the experienced tattoo artists is that they don't go over the skin repeatedly. Doing so causes more trauma to the skin, thus more risk of keloiding.

I have a black tattoo that is slightly raised (the guy went over it a few times to fill it in) and a colored tattoo that is completely smooth (different guy, more experienced). So yeah, again, it's all in who you go to...Good tip re: Miami Ink and La Ink. Shoot, if you can save up the money and it's a very detailed, specific work you want, go to Garver...


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a keloid on my spine from a tattoo. It feels like it's gone down (I got that part of my tattoo done 4 years ago). However, it's still there.

There are so many great tattoo artists. Look at a portfolio before you get anywhere close to a needle. Cost doesn't always equal good work.

When you do get tattoo, be sure to sunscreen it! A lot of POC don't bother with sunscreen, which is bad enough, but the sun will fade your tattoo horribly.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree with Beauty Mark about the sunscreen. That is the one most important thing for your tattoo in the summer time. I only have one tattoo that's of a star with other stars and swirls around it and my color stayed true and bright for a long time just up until now with my forearm getting darker from driving in the sun. It made it darker but you can still see the colors, and the guy who did mine used bright colors (ie: greens, blues, yellows, and purples). 

I have piercings also, not a lot. I have two different regular ear piercings, a industrial in my right ear and a belly. Mine turned out great but if you're prone to keloiding, you have to be careful since you will more than likely develop them. My sister keloids and scars like crazy and she can't wear any type of fake jewelry. 

My color is around N9-NW47 and this is the darkest that I've ever been.


----------



## neonbright (Aug 25, 2008)

Of course this is when the tattoo was brand new, but the colors show up just as good and are even prettier now.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a solid black tattoo on my lower back which still looks perfect after about 9 years....On my left shoulder I have one that is black and red and I have had to get the red re-inked because it did fade after many years. I personally like the black ones better but just my own personal preference since I have both. I am NC45...No keloid problems whatsoever but when I scar they do tend to heal very smoothly...I can't even tell where my c-section scar was without really really looking... I think it just depends on the skin and how you heal. If you scar easily and it does not normally heal smoothly chances are you have a higher risk of getting keloids. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks to every single person who has commented so far. You all brought up very good points. 
Obviously, I won't be 100% sure if I'll develop keloids until I actually get the peircing but your sdvice about the tattoos is really helping.

Also, if any of you, like neonbright, have any pics of your tattoos, I'd LOVE to see them.


----------



## metalkitty (Aug 26, 2008)

I plan on getting my first tattoo also and was wondering particularly if any purpley or magenta type colors show up decently on darker skin. Doesn't have to be vibrant just show up. 
I'm under the impression that reds, blues, and greens show up the best on dark skin. Besides black of course. The skill level of the tattooist matters as well. 
Here's a link to a really great looking tattoo place MySpace.com - Miya Baileyâ„¢ TATTOOS that touch the SOUL - 33 - Male - 323 Walker St. ATLANTA, Georgia - www.myspace.com/miyabailey 
Yeah, if anyone knows or has pics on color tattoos on dark skin, especially purple tones, I'd be very gracious! And thanks for the pic neonbright!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Aug 26, 2008)

I got two keliods on my second ear piercings and it made my mom freak out every time I get a piercing...i'm sorry but I think it was mainly because they told me incorrect care methods and I was pierced with a gun. I'll never ever ever get anything pierced with a gun ever again.  When I got my tongue pierced I went to a well know studio with an RN on staff.  When I got my nose done I went to an experienced studio too because there was no way I was letting some person on the boardwalk or in the flea market come near me with a gun or some cheap ass needle.  Same with my belly.  I think it's all in research and care.  Because I've had many piercings since the keliods developed in my second ear holes, and they all came out more than fine.  Might be luck...I dunno my dermatologist freaked my mom out...but I was pretty sure I just developed them because of the studio's lack of professionalism.

Tattoos...can't speak on them...lol not really my thing.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 26, 2008)

If your getting a body piercing, especially a belly button ring or anything on your face for that matter you may not want to, just because you never know if the scar is going to form, but you probably have a very very high chance.  I have a belly button ring, and a keloid ring formed around the puncture holes and has been there for the past 8 years.  

If your skin is extremely prone to keloids you may have to stay away from getting a tattoo as well, i know some people who have a tattoo had formed a keloid scar where ever the needle touched their skin.

All though you may want a piercing or tattoo badly.. I wouldnt risk having a deformative scar for some bling bling or body art.  Or make sure the place you go to are professionals!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 26, 2008)

I've had my nose pierced for around 3 years now with no worries at all. I didn't even consider scarring when it got it done as it was very spur of the moment hehe. I'm really glad it's fine >_<!!


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 26, 2008)

Keloids run heavy on my dad's side of the family.  I have multiple ear piercings and a nostril piercing and have never had any trouble with them, except my tragus.  After it was pierced for several months it developed a small granuloma, but dermatologist-prescribed Vanos cream made it disappear in a week.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_If your getting a body piercing, especially a belly button ring or anything on your face for that matter you may not want to, just because you never know if the scar is going to form, but you probably have a very very high chance. I have a belly button ring, and a keloid ring formed around the puncture holes and has been there for the past 8 years. 

If your skin is extremely prone to keloids you may have to stay away from getting a tattoo as well, i know some people who have a tattoo had formed a keloid scar where ever the needle touched their skin.

All though you may want a piercing or tattoo badly.. I wouldnt risk having a deformative scar for some bling bling or body art. Or make sure the place you go to are professionals!_

 

I forgot I had my belly piercing I have had it for SOOOO long probably 10+ years ....I never scarred with that either...


----------



## Lapis (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a keloid in one of my ear piercings (I have 6 holes in my ears) it was done when I was 14 had the correct care and still scarred.
I've had my nose done twice, neither time did it scar nor do I have keloids but they took forever to heal and I took them out both times, the second time I conceived the night I was pierced so pregnancy hormones did play a role there, I tried for a year and it never healed

I have 2 tats, one in color which I've had 8 years, the yellows and pale greens have faded some, the dark greens, oranges and red have not, no scarring at all with them, and I'm actually planning on covering the other which has no color it's gray and black
My dh also has a large arm piece and he has scarring from insect bites but none from his tat.

That said I will be going back to the guy who did my first years ago to do my back/cover piece he works almost exclusively on dark skin (he's based in the Caribbean) and does excellent work.


----------



## na_pink (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yoyie* 

 
_well i have red and black heart tattoos on my foot that still show pretty well considering i go them done three years ago, i also have a cross anklet that has pink, black, and white in it. it may have been who did it, because the it looks like crap, and i only got it done in may. the black is still there but you can barely see the pink or white... hope this helps!!!_

 
it would be very hard to see white on dark skin .. because of our skin tone , unless you get that done like 6 times ... your skin would barely even look light brown


----------



## na_pink (Aug 27, 2008)

and not to sound eh .. but if you get your piercing done by a gun ... the back pops on so tightly that when the skin swells it has no space to breathe.. causing all sortsa trouble especially keloids. What i suggest is if you get your ears done by a gun, when you get home and with clean hands pull off the back of your earrings (yeh it's going to hurt like a b!tch) and replace with a looser back ... or change the entire earring on a whole, and switch to a hoop or something that allows the hole the breathe. 

Also soaking your piercing in sea salt helps it to heal SOOOOOO much. Do this and you will never regret it. If you start feeling bumps under your piercings , start doing it again and i'm telling you it will go away. And when you are not using sea salt , place some tea tree oil on the affected area , helps to dry it up and heal better ... just my 75 cents from MY personal experiences


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 27, 2008)

Except for my lobes (and I am even iffy on that), I would never get anything pierced with a gun again. I have 2 cartilage piercings, one done with a needle, the other with a gun. The gun one is kind of crooked, and it's a struggle to change it because it curves oddly. The needle one is perfect


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have alot of piercings and I can honestly say I have had no problems with keloids although no one in my family has them. I will say that I am HEAVILY tattooed and some of the work esp the all black on my pirate flag and on the ankh on my neck has become a slight bit raised and textured but it doesnt alter the look of my tattoos I. I just say make sure you go to a reputable shop I have had no problem with my color tattoos and majority of mine are colored.  I hope that my sleeves dont begin to raise once I get them then I will be piiiiiised.

And I second on the sea salt soaks my eyebrow had a bad infection out of no where I had to squeeze out puss and then sea salt soak every day twice a day and sea salt is a miracle worker.

*METALKITTY* I have lavender as the color in one of my japanese peonies and it looks gorgeous I am NC45 I dont have any pics maybe I will try to take some. I have reds, greens, pinks, orange lots of lavender lol, and blues in most of my work and it looks great alot of the time I  notice my artist using white with the purples and blues i dont know if that means anything.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't have any tattoos, so I can't comment on that, but as for piercings:

BE VERY CAREFUL AND FOLLOW THE AFTER CARE INSTRUCTIONS!!!

I got a surface piercing on my neck and I didn't take very good care of it. It was on the back of my neck, so I kind of forgot about it because I couldn't see or feel it like you can with other piercings. Anyway, I got really bad keloids from it. They're still there and very visible and this was almost 6 months ago that I took it out.


----------



## Lapis (Aug 28, 2008)

MAC head I think when you can't see piercings or tats you tend to not take as good care, I've done a temporary corset piercing in my back and when I took them out I didn't care for them as well as I did those I could see.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a tattoo of cherries on my thigh and the red shows up perfectly fine.  It can use some touching up since I've had it for a while.  

I've had my tragus, nipples, and the second and third holes on my ears pierced.  The ones that gave me problems where the second and third holes on my ears.  After a few months, I felt like they were getting hard and immediately took them out.  I think it depends.


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Sep 1, 2008)

I am latina but there arequite a few afro-latinos in my family line.
anyway i got my nose pierced thought everything would be fine my mum had hers done, my dad has tattoos, no keloids etc....then surprise surprise...got a keloid, had to remove the piercing n get a few steroid injections to get rid of it at the doctors, u know like into the keloid itself - took about 3 weeks to go. That was the worse scar i ever had. I was told that because i have very narrow nostrils (im talking tiny haha) this puts pressure on the piercing which may have caused it and combined with my skin type n background its just a disaster hahah!
I was so surprised that it would happen to me, when some mixed race girls, as in the african genes arent so far back, dont get them! oh well! all you can do is see what happens, dont worry if you do get a keloid, there are treatments!
its a gamble!


----------



## caribeIcandy (Sep 28, 2008)

i have my nose,lip,belly,tragus and 2 holes in my lobe. ive never had a keloid. but no one in my family has them either. i would also like more info on color for tattoos! so far reds show up and dont fade. what about blues?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 

 
_MySpace.com - Miya Baileyâ„¢ TATTOOS that touch the SOUL - 33 - Male - 323 Walker St. ATLANTA, Georgia - www.myspace.com/miyabailey _

 
Ha! this is the shop I was planning on going to for my first tat, too!


----------



## PnmnianPrincess (Sep 30, 2008)

I've got a really big tattoo of a cherry blossom tree on my back. The colors do show up, but they faded a teeny bit after it healed and everything. No keloids from the tat though. In fact, it went really smoothly. I'd be happy to show you a picture if you'd like. As far as piercings go, I've had my 1st lobes, cartilage, nose, and belly button. Both my nose and belly button scarred when I took them out, but I think maybe it was because I didn't take very good care of them (and my navel ring rejected, which was no fun). I think as long as you take really good care of them you should be okay. 

In the meantime I'm looking for suggestions for my next piercing! I'm considering either a lip ring or a Monroe, but I'm not sure what would look good.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Oct 1, 2008)

^ oh girl me too...It's so hard to find pictures of WOC with monroes and lip rings tho on bmezine.  Everyone is bushing me towards monroe tho.

edit: nm i found a bunch of videos on youtube...wow...haha i'm torn.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 

 
_Here's a link to a really great looking tattoo place MySpace.com - Miya Baileyâ„¢ TATTOOS that touch the SOUL - 33 - Male - 323 Walker St. ATLANTA, Georgia - www.myspace.com/miyabailey_

 
My God, his work is BEAUTIFUL!!!  Makes me want another tattoo -- specifically done by him.  Thanks for this link, I missed it when you originally posted it.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## niknacnikki69 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have 7 tatts and 3 piercings, 2 of my tatts I've had for 16 years and the others I got last week. Those are almost healed. My piercings I've had since I was a kid but 2 years I got my belly button pierced and my body rejected the piercing. It fell out. I agree with some people though it depends ohinkn the artist. Just do some research and find a good artist. Also I think that it depends on how dark you are get them all black or black shaded like mine.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 1, 2008)

I have my navel, nose, industrial, upper ear cartilage and lobes pierce and I've never had any issue with any of them. Industrial took the longest to heal, but that may be because my immune systems wasn't at it's best.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 3, 2008)

This topic made me start to laugh... 

When I went to get my belly button pierced, the artist had such a hard time getting the needle to go thru... So he looks at me and asks "Do you moisturize?" So I was like "...Yea..." Then he's like "Why do you black ppl do that? It makes it so hard to pierce cuz the skin just bends under the needle"

I started to laugh hysterically... "Dude, cuz if we don't we'll be ashy as hell and you'll have powder on the needle!" Poor guy, my friend was giving him the evil eye... But he really looked distressed, and it was funny. Just needed to share...

So anyway... Piercing care! I swear by salt water baths, Just whenever, soak it in some salt water and turn it... Don't put neosporin and stuff on it.. I've seen waht that can look like. And make sure you use surgical steel. Stuff that's coated/plated can cause irritation and infection...

My friend Robyn has a million tattoes. She's like an NW43 or so, and they show up very well on her. And no keloids...


----------



## trindee (Oct 4, 2008)

I have four tattoos, a nose ring, a belly ring, upper ears, tragus and lobes pierced. All except one of my tats is tribal (all black) the other one is still vibrant. I never had a problem with keloids with any of my piercings or tattoos.


----------



## yarayuki (Oct 6, 2008)

I have 2 facial piercings, a monroe and a stud in my nose.  My lip piercing (monroe) left a very small scar, easily covered by make up.  I got it re-pierced earlier this year right below the original hole and the old scar is barely visible anymore.  The time between taking it out and getting it re-pierced was a little over a year.  My nose piercing has no scarring at all.  A few weeks after getting it, I had a bump on the surface of the nostril next to the piercing, but I found out that's a commonality amonst healing nose piercings and it left no scar.  But daily salt water soaks, neosporin and tea tree oil definely helped reduce scarring.


----------



## PnmnianPrincess (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_^ oh girl me too...It's so hard to find pictures of WOC with monroes and lip rings tho on bmezine.  Everyone is bushing me towards monroe tho.

edit: nm i found a bunch of videos on youtube...wow...haha i'm torn._

 
I think you'd look AMAZING with a monroe!!


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a few keloid scars from bites and chicken pox, i have a small tatoo and navel piercing but i did not develop any keloid scarring


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 9, 2008)

I believe I got all of my ears peirced by a gun.. but I have heard some people question the cleanliness of a gun...
I got my nose pierced with a needle for 75$... while a couple of my friends when to indian beauty parlours and got their noses pierced with a gun for 5$.  I preferred the needle because the girl who did it bent the needle after she used it to show you that it is only going to be used once... wow that piercing hurt - can still remember it like it was this morning.

I had a hard time with the healing of the nose ring .. it took some time but I wrapped a piece of cotton around the stud and it healed quicker.  
There's no scarring.. and I try not to touch it.. when I have to I make sure my hands are clean.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 9, 2008)

I have one tattoo on my left shoulder blade....its just fine, maybe a little faded but theres nothing wrong with it, its not raised or anything either.

My belly button piercing is fine too, Im sure there would be a scar if I decided to take it out but other than that its doing well. Its still healing I guess, because I got it done in April. 

Im NW35


----------



## Nox (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lucia_la_latina* 

 
_I was so surprised that it would happen to me, when some mixed race girls, as in the african genes arent so far back, dont get them!_

 
All the people that I know personally who have keloids are all white, and that surprised me as well.

I think perhaps it has something to do more with the skin over producing collagen in scar tissue.


----------



## Afrobella (Jan 20, 2009)

This post is hella old, and this is my first post here, but as a WOC with a lot of tattoos and piercings, I feel compelled to answer in case someone else comes into this post looking for advice/information.

A lot of people confuse hypertrophic scarring with keloids. These types of scars are very, very different. Keloid scars extend past the area of injury, or in this case, piercing or tattoo. They are usually quite raised and the color of your skin. Hypertrophic scars are caused by inappropriate jewelry, bad placing of a piercing or excess trauma to a piercing while it is still in the healing phase. Removing the piercing, correcting the jewelry or simply some extra TLC can prevent or minimize the scarring (which is usually lightly colored and appears to be a bump/pimple on the fistula). You can also reduce hypertrophic scarring by treating the affected area (after it is healed) with emu oil, vitamin e oil or tea tree massages.

Keloids can be surgically removed, but may return even worse, or treated with pressure wraps or topical ointments that contain steroids. 

To speak on pigments showing up on darker skin, you have a good chance of seeing a great deal of color in your tattoos unless your skin is as dark as Alek Wek's. My tattoo artist has been working on my mom's skin and mine for years and neither of us have problems seeing our brightly colored tattoos. As far as piercings go, I would say from personal exprerience that cartiledge piercings are the hardest to heal. They take the longest and usually experience the most trauma (wiping your nose, sleeping on your ears and such) and are usually the most prone to hypertrophic scarring. 

I know that was a novel, but, I hope it helps you, OP and anyone else who stumbles across this post like I did.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnmnianPrincess* 

 
_I think you'd look AMAZING with a monroe!!_

 
thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 because of my job starting to enforce the look policy I got a VCH on my birthday instead cause I didn't wanna risk it with another facial piercing.  But my co worker, who's a lil darker than me got one and it looked cute on her! she was quitting tho so she didn't care about the policy cause she only worked one day with it.


----------



## Sisa (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a nose piercing and in the past I got a lip piercing. I don't have any keloid, except my ear cartilage (thank god, it's on the backside and no one notices it)
But my lip piercing doesn't acrue, though I put it out for nearly 4 yrs now. There is still a little hole you can see from the outside. It looks a little bit like a birthmark from distance. Well I think that doesn't depend on darker skin, but I just wanted to tell you that (ok, I haven't really, really dark skin. I don't know my shade yet but it must be about NC 37 or 40)
So think twice before you do it ;-)


----------



## Khymeira (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't keloid, but I do have to worry about hypertrophic scarring on my cartilage piercings. I have both my left and right tragus done, and while my left one healed like an angel, my right one has been pissed for some time. But that really is just a matter of how well you take care of your piercings as they technically are fresh wounds.


----------



## shyste (Jan 23, 2009)

Not sure if you got ur stuff done yet..I am NW45 and my tattoo has faded mind u I got it done back in 96/97...it def needs to be colored in..the pink, white, balloon colors faded...I had a teddy bear holding balloons with my girls names in it...gonna get the nerves to do it again..I was young & dumb
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My piercing was over my left eye...I kept it in for about 2-3 yrs..when I transferred to a different dept..I took it out...now u can see both holes(barbell ring) up close really good and my eyebrow hair WON'T GROW past the point where the ring was so I have to draw that in to match the other....

no problems with keloiding in either one but I do keilod from surgeries, bad cuts, etc....

all in all would get another tat..no more piercings


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 24, 2009)

I have 4 keloid scars on the backs of my left and right shoulders. They didn't form from tattoos  or piercings. I couldn't even tell you what caused them. I didn't scar anywhere for them to have popped up. The first developed when I was about 14 and the rest followed suit over my teenage years.

I've avoided strapless/strappy clothing for years cos I'm really concious of them. This is a bloody nightmare as I like wearing the latest trends and they bloody dictate my wardrobe.

I've decided this year I'm just gonna wear what I bloody want and try to 'get over' them.

They're prone to black and asian skins - regardless of what shade of black you are.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 25, 2009)

I have had just about every part of my face pierced and never got a keloid. My body has never developed any bad scars. Off topic but I also have had a 2nd a nd 3rd degree burn on my whole forearm and i cant even count how many other terrible cuts and accidents, all my scars heal completely flat.

Now I have 7 tattoos all healed fine. Red shows up the best on my skin. Blue turned really fucky and greenish. I have an odd coloring, nw43/c7 on my face with the skin on my body having a red undertone. heres a pic so u can see:






Also that is a MAC lipstick u see in my tattoo. The artist asked me to bring one in as he tattooed me. After I looked at it and noticed he drew the lipstick and the logo. Ill get it covered up soon cause Im not down with trademarked/copy  symbols.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 25, 2009)

^^ Where is that tat on your body? The MAC lippie made me giggle.


----------



## aziza (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 

 
_I plan on getting my first tattoo also and was wondering particularly if any purpley or magenta type colors show up decently on darker skin. Doesn't have to be vibrant just show up. 
I'm under the impression that reds, blues, and greens show up the best on dark skin. Besides black of course. The skill level of the tattooist matters as well. 
Here's a link to a really great looking tattoo place MySpace.com - Miya Baileyâ„¢ TATTOOS that touch the SOUL - 33 - Male - 323 Walker St. ATLANTA, Georgia - www.myspace.com/miyabailey 
Yeah, if anyone knows or has pics on color tattoos on dark skin, especially purple tones, I'd be very gracious! And thanks for the pic neonbright!_

 
His work is amazing!! My SO has a tattoo of his nickname on a music staff on his upper arm and it keloided over. It still looks good but its raised and the color is not as vibrant. I should take him there as a 25th b day gift.


----------



## MACandie2012 (Jan 25, 2009)

i have a belly button piercing and was thinking about getting an industrial but i heard it hurts like shit. if anyone on here has one, plz let me kno how it went, aftercare, and how long it takes 2 heal. thanks!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziza* 

 
_His work is amazing!! My SO has a tattoo of his nickname on a music staff on his upper arm and it keloided over. It still looks good but its raised and the color is not as vibrant. I should take him there as a 25th b day gift._

 
I now have a similar tat, but it's behind my ear. It was done at that shop, and let me tell you... BOOK THAT ARTIST WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY IN ADVANCE.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 27, 2009)

Omg. I was just gonna suggest him. He's the best I've seen so far. I'm willing to drive (8 hours) from Tampa to ATL just to have him do it if I ever make up in my mind if I want one. He customizes, knows darker skin and does beautiful artwork.  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 

 
_I plan on getting my first tattoo also and was wondering particularly if any purpley or magenta type colors show up decently on darker skin. Doesn't have to be vibrant just show up. 
I'm under the impression that reds, blues, and greens show up the best on dark skin. Besides black of course. The skill level of the tattooist matters as well. 
Here's a link to a really great looking tattoo place MySpace.com - Miya Baileyâ„¢ TATTOOS that touch the SOUL - 33 - Male - 323 Walker St. ATLANTA, Georgia - www.myspace.com/miyabailey 
Yeah, if anyone knows or has pics on color tattoos on dark skin, especially purple tones, I'd be very gracious! And thanks for the pic neonbright!_


----------



## JustSloan (Feb 13, 2009)

I have several tattoos.. One being a full sleeve in progress.. Im a NC45.
Some of my ink has colour, some doesn't.  For my skintone, I stay away from Yellows and greens (they get muddy looking after a few years)  I stick to black and greys (Which can be absolutely BEAUTIFUL!)  
I also have several piercings, My lobes are stretched to 00g and I plan to at least go to 1/2 inch.. I also have an Industrial.. 

None of my piercings have ever given me any issues when it comes to Keloids..

It's all about taking care of the piercing for the duration.. Especially anything cartilage, those can SUCK to heal.. they're very touchy.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm sure since your skin isn't too dark the skin will be able to show off some tattoos. However, if you get a bright pink or white, it probably won't show as well. I'm getting my first tattoo later this year, and they'll be pink. Hopefully they'll look as cute as on my pale friends.

As for piercings, I have my ears pierced and stretched and haven't had a problem. I'm not very dark (I'm Puerto Rican/White/Afro-Venezuelan and have crazy undertones, if that counts for something) though.


----------



## iCandy (Mar 18, 2009)

All tatto's piercings on black people looks ghetto! I'm sorry... 

As a teen I wanted "Sista" tattoed somewhere. then I wanted a rosery on my ankle cuz I love anklets.. but I'm so glad i was too scared/broke to do it. Now every black girl I see with a tattoo looks less glamorous than she would if she just had lovely smooth unblemished skin.

My friends all have tatto's.. I think they look ugly. Piercings are another thing, on yoru face or on your body it's just a fad people.. why would I want to bother.. no belly/cl!t/nip rings for me.. sorry. I can live with a nose ring on SOME black girls.. lauryn rocked hers.. we always look good with lots of earring holes.. but please don'e pierce your lip.. the WORST is the lip by far


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iCandy* 

 
_All tatto's piercings on black people looks ghetto! I'm sorry... 
_

 
If you say so love. What a strange attitude to have. What's the colour of your skin got to do with what a tattoo or piercing looks like!?! Black comes in a hell of a lot of shades in case you haven't noticed.

Oh and you completely contradicted yourself by then saying that "we always look good with lots of earring holes" - personally, I think THAT looks _ghetto_, but there you go.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Oh and you completely contradicted yourself by then saying that "we always look good with lots of earring holes" - personally, I think THAT looks ghetto, but there you go._

 
ANYONE looks terrible with tons of earring holes....


----------



## Tashona Helena (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iCandy* 

 
_All tatto's piercings on black people looks ghetto! I'm sorry... 

As a teen I wanted "Sista" tattoed somewhere. then I wanted a rosery on my ankle cuz I love anklets.. but I'm so glad i was too scared/broke to do it. Now every black girl I see with a tattoo looks less glamorous than she would if she just had lovely smooth unblemished skin.

My friends all have tatto's.. I think they look ugly. Piercings are another thing, on yoru face or on your body it's just a fad people.. why would I want to bother.. no belly/cl!t/nip rings for me.. sorry. I can live with a nose ring on SOME black girls.. lauryn rocked hers.. we always look good with lots of earring holes.. but please don'e pierce your lip.. the WORST is the lip by far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Lord hold me back lol....
Wow thank god this is only YOUR ignorant opinion.  Especially since my Mozilla FireFox spell check is going crazy red underlining your post.  I don't like lots of earring holes, but I do have my belly/hood/nose/tongue pierced.  And no one, not even in "bumblefuck" DE has called me ghetto or say that I look less glam.  It's all about the girl's personality.  I am FROM the ghetto and people's jaws drop when I tell them.  Don't group people just because of their tattoos and piercings they are just that.  It is TOTALLY unfair and ignorant to say those types of things.  I'm sorry you feel that way and hopefully you will mature and learn better.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 19, 2009)

I think it depends on what kind of tattoo or piercing and where. 
But that's my opinion -shrug-

And hey, at least none of these ghetto chicks are sporting this...







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_Lord hold me back lol....
Wow thank god this is only YOUR ignorant opinion. Especially since my Mozilla FireFox spell check is going crazy red underlining your post. I don't like lots of earring holes, but I do have my belly/hood/nose/tongue pierced. And no one, not even in "bumblefuck" DE has called me ghetto or say that I look less glam. It's all about the girl's personality. I am FROM the ghetto and people's jaws drop when I tell them. Don't group people just because of their tattoos and piercings they are just that. It is TOTALLY unfair and ignorant to say those types of things. I'm sorry you feel that way and hopefully you will mature and learn better._

 
You live in Delaware? Where at? I'm in Newark.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I think it depends on what kind of tattoo or piercing and where. 
But that's my opinion -shrug-

And hey, at least none of these ghetto chicks are sporting this...









You live in Delaware? Where at? I'm in Newark._

 
lol I'm in Sussex Countyyy straight up farms lol.  My best friend used to live in Bear now he lives in Rehoboth Beach.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_lol I'm in Sussex Countyyy straight up farms lol. My best friend used to live in Bear now he lives in Rehoboth Beach._

 
Yikes D: And here I am thinking the "city" of Newark is so different from New York (where I'm from). I know only two people from Sussex County, but now they're up in Newark at UD.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iCandy* 

 
_All tatto's piercings on black people looks ghetto! I'm sorry... 

As a teen I wanted "Sista" tattoed somewhere. then I wanted a rosery on my ankle cuz I love anklets.. but I'm so glad i was too scared/broke to do it. Now every black girl I see with a tattoo looks less glamorous than she would if she just had lovely smooth unblemished skin.

My friends all have tatto's.. I think they look ugly. Piercings are another thing, on yoru face or on your body it's just a fad people.. why would I want to bother.. no belly/cl!t/nip rings for me.. sorry. I can live with a nose ring on SOME black girls.. lauryn rocked hers.. we always look good with lots of earring holes.. but please don'e pierce your lip.. the WORST is the lip by far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
GHETTO?
pure ignorance. 

I take a great amount of pride in my body art and if ur not a fan i could give a rat @ss. My tattoos r bad ass and i love them to death lol 

im completely missing the skin tone/piercing connection.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_im completely missing the skin tone/piercing connection._

 
Likewise


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 21, 2009)

I think because the general population is already so ignorant, thinking "Oh my god! Those blacks and Hispanics are poor and from the ghetto!" and maybe getting bodys mods might.. I don't know the word to say it... "Confirm" their beliefs more? It's so stupid that someone would think that, but eh, to each their own.

That's why I'm hesitant about getting tattoos. I wanted an arm sleeve, but I'm scared someone is going to think "what a trashy beaner, how typical". I think it's normal to feel that way on some level, especially when I'm trying to prove that I'm a pretty classy lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although really, I should just say eff you all, I'm getting my tattoo if I want it!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_this...





._

 
Officially the AWESOMEST tattoo I've ever seen

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iCandy* 

 
_All tatto's piercings on black people looks ghetto! I'm sorry... 

As a teen I wanted "Sista" tattoed somewhere. then I wanted a rosery on my ankle cuz I love anklets.. but I'm so glad i was too scared/broke to do it. Now every black girl I see with a tattoo looks less glamorous than she would if she just had lovely smooth unblemished skin.

My friends all have tatto's.. I think they look ugly. Piercings are another thing, on yoru face or on your body it's just a fad people.. why would I want to bother.. no belly/cl!t/nip rings for me.. sorry. I can live with a nose ring on SOME black girls.. lauryn rocked hers.. we always look good with lots of earring holes.. but please don'e pierce your lip.. the WORST is the lip by far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Tattoos can look "ghetto" on anyone. If it's cheaply and poorly done, then it won't matter if your light or dark, your tattoo will look shitty.

As far as piercings go, I have to agree with the clit/nip peircings. I won't judge people who get them cuz that takes some serious balls.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 22, 2009)

chocolategoddess, I definitely liked you before, but after what you said I like you even more. I totally agree with your post!


----------



## MishaDior (Mar 22, 2009)

I have 9 piercings- ears, navel and tongue, and none of them keloided, but i do have quite a few from having chicken pox. I also have a purple butterfly tattoo with pink accents and while the purple has held up well, the pink is a little hard to see. But that healed fine and i had no scarring. Im pretty light with a few blotches of discoloration here and there, but i don't think my complexion was a big influence. I think it it depends on the type of original scar and how you personally heal, not necessarily your family.


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't have any keloids and never have suffered from them. And you are right, I do believe it has something to do with genetics. But as a tester or like a rule of thumb, try getting  a more subtle area pierced like your ears? If they aren't already. Because if you go right into the lip piercing not knowing what to expect, it would be pretty hard to hide that! If you ears are already pierced and you haven't experienced any trouble than you should be fine. I have my naval, 2 in each ear, and my nipples. I've had my nose done but I had to take that out for basic training. None of them ever keloided. Hope I helped! Tattoos require too much of a permanent commitment for me so I was never quite fond of them lol


----------



## effboysinthebut (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iCandy* 

 
_All tatto's piercings on black people looks ghetto! I'm sorry... 

As a teen I wanted "Sista" tattoed somewhere. then I wanted a rosery on my ankle cuz I love anklets.. but I'm so glad i was too scared/broke to do it. Now every black girl I see with a tattoo looks less glamorous than she would if she just had lovely smooth unblemished skin.
_

 
Ok, I know I don't have darker skin but this statement is completely ridiculous.  Personally I have 9 so far.  A chest piece, half sleeve, the works.  And ignorance about tattoos being trashes isn't strictly for any skin tone.  I was literally accused of stealing one day, and was singled out for being heavily tattooed.   It doesn't matter what skin color you have, people make their own assumptions on people based on tattoos.  And skin color has nothing to do with it, and it shouldn't.  And for those ignorant enough to think a certain race is poor and thats why they have tattoos clearly doesn't have tattoos.  They're expensive!

And to the OP: The last tattoo I got a woman came in that was friends with my tattoo artist and said she was jealous because I could have bright colors and she couldn't because she had darker skin.  Personally I'm not that educated in different skin tones and tattoos.  I would assume it would be a little more complicated myself, but my artist explained to her that there are plenty of bright colors that darker skinned people can use that will stand out.  That it just depends on the placement.

And as far as piercing goes, being a fad and all.  They're not permanent.  Imagine that.  You can remove it when the fad is over.  However.  The fad has been going on almost 20 years that I can remember.  So.  I don't think its gonna go away anytime soon.


----------

